
Ten Commandments of Sushi - signor_bosco
https://medium.com/gone/the-ten-commandments-of-sushi-4eac45192c7d/
======
acavailhez
I ate at this sushi-ya two days ago. The chef genuinely cares about his craft
and will direct you on how to eat the sushi and when to drink sake. It was a
great experience trying to speak to him in my broken Japanese with the help of
his wife. I believe this place is quite unique, and not because of the food
(which is incredible in itself). Most of the experience comes from the strong
characters of the chef and his wife.

If you have the chance to visit Tokyo and happen to be in Shibuya around lunch
I highly recommend this place.

Edit: I went there because a friend forwarded me the article and they were
very interested in reading the article

~~~
solarmist
What's a sushi course like this cost?

~~~
patio11
$25 for lunch, $80++ for dinner. (I don't know much about restaraunt pricing
in the US, but I think I get the reason that almost every Tokyo place does
this. You pay for your own lunch, every day. Dinner, however, is generally
paid for by someone else -- coworker/client/company/boyfriend/etc.
Accordingly, restaurants plan for a bit of price insensitivity there, where
lunch is a bloodbath of every store trying to capture additional custom at
~1,000 yen.)

~~~
archagon
I have the highest respect for sushi, and good sushi is some of the most
delicious food I've ever eaten. At the same time, it's hard for me to justify
the cost. Why does it cost $25 to loosely prepare a small amount of raw fish?!
There is _so much_ incredible food that I can get for $10 a pop, and it
actually involves cooking. And for $25, I can get a full meal at a fancy sit-
down restaurant. What accounts for the crazy price differential? Just the
price of fish? Why?

Sure, there's people like Jiro, but it just ends up reminding me of the xkcd
"photo conoisseur" comic: [https://xkcd.com/915/](https://xkcd.com/915/)

~~~
rangibaby
There are sushi chains that offer two pieces for ¥108. I would much rather
spend the ¥2500 to go to the shop mentioned in the article. It's like saying
you can't justify the cost of a gourmet burger when McDonald's has a dollar
menu.

~~~
archagon
Right, but they're universally awful. You only start getting sushi that tastes
like it should around the $25 mark. I'm just curious what accounts for the
fairly extreme price difference, especially given that most of the actual
flavor in sushi comes from the fish itself. Is it the price of the fish?
Respect for one's craft? Tradition?

I'd love to eat good sushi more often, but again, it's hard to justify that
kind of price for such a quick and small meal, given the other things you can
find in that price range. I've mostly relegated it to occasional celebrations
at this point. It's a splurge.

(Reading back on it, I realize my initial post came off as too aggressively
negative. I'm not venting. I actually really _am_ curious about what goes into
the price of sushi, and whether it's priced appropriately based on the skills
and ingredients involved, or if it's instead treated and (over)priced as a
luxury gourmet food like foie gras.)

~~~
m_mueller
I think it simply boils down to labour cost plus cost for the more expensive
seafood:

* Sushi chefs need to be highly trained to make good Sushi, ~5 years. => Can't just pay them the basic 800 yen/hour, it's rather going to start at ~3000 yen.

* You need a few helping hands besides the chef. Fish, egg and even the rice is relatively labour intensive. Remember, it's not just plain rice, it's rice cooked with traditional methods to exactly the right point, mixed with vinaigre with an assistant venting by hand to give it a drier surface.

* Good Sushi needs to be prepared right before consumption, so the Sushi chef will spend at least a few minutes for each portion.

Adding all this up propably comes out at around 5-10 bucks labour cost for a
decent portion of Sushi. Add to this the fish, the rent and some markup and
you're at your $25. Nothing remarkable really, it's the same for most other
high quality foods in large cities.

~~~
archagon
> _Sushi chefs need to be highly trained to make good Sushi, ~5 years._

I just remembered an excellent book I read about an American sushi school,
called "The Story of Sushi", where each student was made to learn to filet
dozens of different kinds of fish with precision. So I can see why training to
be the best of the best would take a long time. But how much of this
experience is really necessary to make a standard, delicious nigiri platter?
Most people don't go for the exotic options; they go for tuna, salmon, eel,
etc. Do most sushi chefs even filet their own fish?

> _Remember, it 's not just plain rice, it's rice cooked with traditional
> methods to exactly the right point, mixed with vinaigre with an assistant
> venting by hand to give it a drier surface._

True, but how much of this detail is really necessary for the flavor, as
opposed to fussiness and pride in the craft? In other words, in a blind test,
would most people be able to tell the difference between quickly-made sushi
rice and sushi rice made "exactly right"?

> _Nothing remarkable really, it 's the same for most other high quality foods
> in large cities._

I have to disagree! What other gourmet "fast-ish" food, suitable for lunch,
costs $25 in a major city? In all the cities I've been to, most of the famous
local fare is in the $10-$15 range at most. I've eaten some of the best food
in the world for $10 a pop, easy. (Franklin's BBQ is a good example: hours of
grueling work, $10 for half a pound of the best brisket in the world.)

GRANTED: I am speaking from a Californian perspective, so none of this may
even apply. I am sure you can get some great $10 sushi in Tokyo and that $25
is reasonable for a more gourmet option, but here, you really have to go $25
and higher for sushi to taste good.

~~~
solarmist
> But how much of this experience is really necessary to make a standard,
> delicious nigiri platter?

That's exactly like ask why you should hire an engineer that has a degree vs
someone who's gone though a coding bootcamp. If you're only doing standard
things in a standard way then it's fine (this is by the numbers cooking, which
most kitchens/restaurants prepare), so not every line cook needs to be a chef.
They just need one in charge of the menu. Sushi is very close to the source
ingredient, so for great sushi you do need every person that deals with the
fish to be a full chef.

From everything I'd read and seen over the years. Yes, the good ones ($25+ a
meal) do filet their own fish.

Also, food cost is a much bigger part of sushi because it's raw. Even a few
hours fresher or few minutes less at room temperature makes a big difference,
whereas cooked foods are much less sensitive to that kind of fluctuation.

> Franklin's BBQ is a good example: hours of grueling work, $10 for half a
> pound of the best brisket in the world.

The problem is that high quality sushi isn't by the numbers, but brisket is.
You need to adapt quality sushi from day to day and fish to fish. Where
brisket as long as you have good enough base ingredients you'll get an
excellent brisket. It's more like a high end steak. You don't add many
ingredients so even if you're the best chef in the world you can't make up for
a mediocre steak.

------
rdtsc
I highly recommend this movie:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jiro_Dreams_of_Sushi](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jiro_Dreams_of_Sushi)

Even if you don't like Sushi the documentary itself, the style, the
characters, the subjects are just every well done.

~~~
pmh
I really liked _Jiro_ and would also recommend Tampopo[1] if you like "foodie"
films and/or enjoyed the characters/subject matter of _Jiro_.

[1]:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092048/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092048/)

~~~
serf
>would also recommend Tampopo[1]

That's the first time I have seen that movie mentioned outside the media class
that introduced me to it.

To this day I think about it whenever I eat luke-warm ramen or soba that's
overcooked.

It's a pretty fun movie.

~~~
m_mueller
If you like Tampopo I recommend everything else by Jūzō Itami. Especially
"Minbo no onna", a comedy about the Yakuza (Japanese mafia), one of the most
brilliant comedies I know.

~~~
malnourish
Itami was a master. I highly recommend The Funeral (Ososhiki). It is a
beautiful dark comedy.

~~~
m_mueller
one of the few I'm still missing. Duly noted, thanks.

------
coldtea
> _He placed a slice of ika (squid) on the black marble surface in front of
> me. “One, two, three,” he counted. “Every second that passes, it declines.
> That’s why I want you to eat it immediately.”_

This urgency to eat it fast in his shop doesn’t make much sense in with
regards to the tradition of sushi he supposedly serves, considering he said
that they were served from street stalls — which would have to wait for
customers and would be out in the open sun with poor refrigeration (probably
nothing besides some ice buckets)…

> _The first time I was about to eat a piece of raw clam sushi after drinking
> some sake, Yajima said something to his wife in Japanese, so she could
> translate. “Chew it a bit but don’t swallow,” she said. I obeyed. “Now
> sake!” Yajima barked._

Yeah, so they were drinking sake while eating sushi from steet stalls?

~~~
peterwwillis
The modern form of sushi (edomae nigirizushi) is basically fast food made out
of freshly caught fish, so you make it and serve it the same as any other
street-vended food based on raw fresh meat. The carts also had a covering on
them - nobody left their fish out in the hot sun.

Also, real wasabi acts as an antimicrobial agent, which is a historical
precedent for modern sushi chefs pre-applying the proper amount of wasabi to
each piece before giving it to you.

The taste does change after it's been prepared. They're being a little bit
"soup nazi" with the whole counting of seconds bit, but it is better to taste
it freshly made.

\--

It actually makes zero sense to wash the sushi down immediately with sake as
it changes the flavor of what you're eating, not to mention the varying
flavors and mouthfeels of both sushi and sake. If you have to drink something,
make it water - but don't drink a lot before or during the meal or you'll get
too full to finish all the sushi.

Sake is considered a rice dish in Japan, and sushi (in this article) is nigiri
and not sashimi, so sake would be like an extra rice dish, which is atypical
for Japan. I don't see why you couldn't drink sake at a street stall, though,
if in America you can drink liquor out of a brown paper bag.

~~~
mrkipling
> It actually makes zero sense to wash the sushi down immediately with sake as
> it changes the flavor of what you're eating [...]

I got the impression that was the intended purpose here, though; you can enjoy
the flavours separately, but in the case of the briny sushi that he was served
the addition of the sake created a different flavour that was worth trying.

------
lnlyplnt
"presented by renaissance hotels" \-- didn't know medium was already
experimenting with revenue sources. I wonder how lucrative this type of native
ad is for them.

~~~
evansolomon
Started last summer.

[http://adage.com/article/digital/bmw-runs-ads-medium-
twitter...](http://adage.com/article/digital/bmw-runs-ads-medium-twitter-
founders-platform/294321/)

------
moonlighter
If you appreciated this article, then you're probably also going to appreciate
the movie "Jiro Dreams of Sushi". It's on iTunes and Netflix, and really
awesome if you're into Sushi and craftsmanship.

------
vacri
> _" #3 Sushi is not only about the taste, it's also about the smell"_

This is true of food in general. There's a very common "kid's science"
experiment involving slices of raw apple, onion, and potato. Block off your
nose, and they all taste the same. You might be able to pick them from
textural components, but for most people, there's little difference between
the three with the nose shut off.

[http://ipfactly.com/without-smell-apples-potatoes-and-
onions...](http://ipfactly.com/without-smell-apples-potatoes-and-onions-taste-
the-same/)

~~~
tracker1
Despite all my physical shortcomings, my sense of smell and taste are close to
super-human... I can actually tell when something is done by smell alone more
often than not.. and can emphatically tell the difference between apple,
potato and onion without smell even.

The down side of all of it is there are many smells which aren't so pleasant
that are sometimes very hard to block out. I can usually smell when things are
"off" well before they are no longer considered "safe" ... will usually dump
out milk, meat, etc days before they're actually expired.

Some things I notice far more than others... I can taste the difference
between grass fed, and grain fed beef, I can't tell the difference in bone
stock, or in the milk. I can tell the difference in what chickens are fed via
eggs (prefer corn fed), but not the meat (usually). I actually love trying
just about anything and everything. For the most part the only things I don't
care fore are more often about the texture than the taste. I don't care for
the texture of raw meat, really fatty food, squash or avocados. I don't mind
sushi that's cooked (americanized) or at least torched/seared slightly. But
don't care for the really raw/fresh stuff (texture just doesn't appeal to me).

I started getting into cooking a few years ago, and it's amazing how different
I feel when I can stick to the stuff I make (not all of it so great for me)
vs. even a couple days of fast food or pizza. I wish I could impart what I
know/understand now on my 18yo self.

~~~
ValentineC
> I can taste the difference between grass fed, and grain fed beef

Would it be possible to describe the difference in taste?

> But don't care for the really raw/fresh stuff (texture just doesn't appeal
> to me).

Isn't freshness also about taste, not texture? (I could never tell when
something is "really fresh", when other people could.)

~~~
lubujackson
Grass fed beef is noticeably drier (doesn't cook down as much) and stronger-
flavored than corn fed beef. I really notice the difference in chicken - try a
fancy organic chicken breast and compare it to a normal store bought one and
it's like night and day.

------
spiritplumber
I like this guy. An old lady I know ran her little trattoria this way - you
went in, paid 15 thousand lire ($8 or so), she gave you whatever she made that
day, that was it.

She stopped working at age 98.

~~~
davidw
Many trattorias (not 'ristoranti') operate like that: they have one or, at
most, a few things, that are almost always delicious.

------
baby
Like everything else, the more you get into something, the more serious and
deep you think it is. But for most people it isn't deep. I'm a bit negative
but sushi is something I enjoy standing, seating, at home, in a restaurant,
with a fork, with chopsticks, with salty soy sauce, with sweet soy sauce,
etc... Don't be a snob, just enjoy the food you like the way you like it.

~~~
driverdan
> Don't be a snob, just enjoy the food you like the way you like it.

Or be a snob, if that's the way you like it.

------
nkurz
This short subtitled ethnological documentary helps illustrate traditional
Japanese sushi etiquette in a manner accessible to Westerners. While complex
and at times daunting, proper study of these details (hand positions, head
angles, intonation) will be repaid many-fold over a lifetime of increased
sushi enjoyment.

Highly recommended, even for sushi "experts":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfMqN2vu2Hg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfMqN2vu2Hg)

------
IgorPartola
So most of this is actually actionable advice. Things like use your hands,
savor but don't get distracted, don't use sauce/wasabi all are easy. But what
I want to know is how do I find good places that serve sushi quickly in the
states. Every restaurants that I have been to takes forever and serves it on a
huge platter all at once. Don't get me wrong, some of these places seem
excellent to my unrefined pallet, but where should I look for a more authentic
experience?

~~~
peterwwillis
The easiest way to get sushi quick is to order it a la carte, at the bar, when
they're not busy.

Ever go to a place and see a little card and pencil with a column each for
Nigiri and Maki, with individual fish listed and a quantity line next to it?
There you mark down what you want and how many pieces each. Fill out like
three of them and submit them to your server after you've got your drinks
settled, and you should get them pretty quick. If they don't have these cards,
you may not get your order quickly.

Sometimes it's hit or miss; check the reviews online first. Back where I grew
up in Florida there was a place where you'd get your order in less than two
minutes, but the quality wasn't very good.

For an 'authentic experience', you want a simple place with an old japanese
guy or two behind a bar watching a baseball game on a tiny tube TV, possibly
with some shouting going on. This is super rare in the US from my perspective,
but I have found a few places like this in south florida, so you may have luck
elsewhere too.

For just a 'good sushi' experience, you want either a japanese convenience
store that makes sushi to order, a super pretentious expensive place
pretending to be a high end sushi/sake bar, or a place that randomly has a
really well trained chef that imports really quality ingredients [which is
typically only pretentious expensive places]. Food blogs are a good resource,
though they can often be more pretentious than the restaurants.

I like to try out new places and order either chirashi or whatever the chef's
nigiri special is, maybe with tuna or beef tataki beforehand to see their prep
skills. Most places that don't have japanese chefs fuck up the tataki, and you
can usually predict the rest of the quality from there. If you don't get paper
thin slices or they come back over-seared, your sushi is gonna be sub-par.

Note: the best sushi i've ever eaten in my life was last year at the now-
closed Barracuda in the Castro, so don't overthink it, just order some nigiri
and see what happens.

~~~
eridius
silencio gave some great suggestions, but I just wanted to say that, in
general, pretty much any sushi place you can find in the city is probably
better than Barracuda. That place served sushi that would have been
appropriate if it was one of those really cheap sushi places, but they charged
quite a bit more than the sushi was worth. I even tried getting Omakase there
once and was served sushi that was worse than a normal sushi combo order from
any other place I've been to.

To be fair, I haven't been to every sushi place in the city (or even every
sushi place in the Castro), so maybe you can find worse places, but overall I
was just very disappointed with Barracuda.

~~~
peterwwillis
I've heard people say this. But did they get the chef's choice of nigiri?
Every piece I tasted was like a totally different animal and the pieces were
gorgeous, grade 1- to 1+, properly prepped. It was stupefying considering how
corny the place was.

~~~
eridius
Yes, that's what Omakase is. The phrase literally means "I'll leave it to you"
but it's used in sushi restaurants in the US to mean chef's choice. Everywhere
else that I've gotten Omakase it was fantastic, but at Barracuda I was served
a meal that is easily bested by Sushi Combination A from Sushi Time (and that
would have been much cheaper too).

> _Every piece I tasted was like a totally different animal_

Assuming that you were getting different types of fish with each piece, then I
certainly hope they tasted different! If the sushi restaurant you're eating at
serves up different fish and they all taste the same (or, god forbid, they all
"taste like fish") then that's not a very good sushi restaurant.

------
twoy
I think you shouldn't take these specific rules as a general advise. Don't use
your hands directly untill you are sure your hands clean. Even most Japanese
don't do that. And a rules imposed by a restaurant may be acceptable but a
rules imposed by you to your acompanies are often uncomfortable. Japanese
calls such kind of people "x-bugyo(奉行)" (e.g. nabe-bugyo, sushi-bugyo) as
irony. bugyo means a person in a high position in Japan's feudal period.

------
bootload
paid advert. when did medium start doing this? As soon as I know the article
is placed, the value in reading it changes.

    
    
      'Of the stories you read in traditional media that 
      aren't about politics, crimes, or disasters, more 
      than half probably come from PR firms.'
    

The suit is back, indeed: ~
[http://paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

~~~
matthewmacleod
I'm a bit confused about what you're objecting to. Isn't this just a standard
sponsored article, the sponsoring having no relation to the content?

~~~
bootload
_" confused about what you're objecting to"_

Clicking a link, the first thing I read is the whole article is sponsored.
What is a standard sponsored article?

Was the article written and the advert tacked onto the start? Did the
advertiser commission the article? Did a PR agency plant it on their behalf? I
dislike advertising, a personal preference.

My question was, _" how long has medium had sponsored posts?"_

------
qzw
I often get strange looks when using my fingers to eat sushi, but it works so
much better than chopsticks! I can usually convince whoever is eating with me
to follow suit after their sushi crumbles into their soy sauce dish and
creates the sad looking rice/soy soup.

~~~
ekianjo
Its really not that hard to use chopsticks and i have never seen anyone eat
sushi with their hands in japan and i eat sushi often.

~~~
derekp7
It's funny that I could never use chopsticks, until one day I could. And since
then they just feel like a natural extension to the hand.

~~~
sho_hn
This is going to sound incredibly hipster coming from a European, but
something feels intensely satisfying about using chopsticks. As tools they're
inferior to fork and knife in many ways, but something about leaving food
items whole as prepared instead of penetrating them, or cutting them up, makes
for a nice experience. It's a relaxing way to eat. Perhaps as a nod to Western
cutlery I personally like Korea's flat metal chopsticks the best:
[http://i.imgur.com/Z1Lt2HPl.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/Z1Lt2HPl.jpg) or
[http://i.imgur.com/FUzNuoB.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/FUzNuoB.jpg)

~~~
wingerlang
Similarily I like to eat sandwiches by cutting them up into pieces with a
fork/knife. I don't think it's so much hipster though, seeing as "finger food"
is quite common.

On those metal chopsticks though, I couldn't disagree more. Ever used them for
noodles? It just doesn't grab stuff as well as the wooden ones.

------
draugadrotten
This article touts Sake as the beverage of choice for Sushi.

While I was visiting Sweden I was treated to a local Birch Wine "Grythyttan
Bjorkvin" that was amazing with sushi. I can recommend it to anyone who wants
to have a crossover between Scandinavian and Asian cuisine.

[http://www.grythyttanvin.se/grythyttan-
bjorkvin/](http://www.grythyttanvin.se/grythyttan-bjorkvin/)

I don't know where to get it here in California but I'm sure you guys can
disrupt the market and bring it over.

------
dgcoffman
I prefer dipping my sushi in wasabi mixed with soy sauce and I don't care how
anybody else things I should eat it.

~~~
mturmon
Not a downvoter, but: the problem with that is that these two tastes are so
strong. It tends to make all the rolls taste the same. I don't know why doing
this is so popular.

~~~
kalleboo
Because with low quality fish there isn't much taste there to begin with.

------
kwentine
I would suspect that, as the article hints, the art of enjoying sushi varies
to some extent depending on the chef. For example, I was once taught that you
should dip your fish slice (and not the rice underneath) in the soy sauce, put
it back, and then be careful about making the fish side landing on your tongue
first when you put it to your mouth. A - litteraly- twisted exercise.

But maybe the chef was just having quite a bit of fun watching customers
handle three dimensional rotations with chopsticks :)

~~~
peterwwillis
Use your fingers instead of sticks and use quick movements to prevent
disaster. You can get good at it with sticks but it is totally okay to use
fingers.

Other tips: never ever stick your sticks standing up in a bowl. Slurp your
broth/noodles. And finish every grain of rice or noodle you order. (If you're
in japan, anyway)

------
joelhaasnoot
This article finally convinced my wife to let me order in Sushi - she hates
fish or anything like it. I've being trying to tell her she has fish trauma
from having to eat nasty old white fish, but this article was convincing
enough :)

------
tiagocesar
This is really interesting. Here in Brazil we have a strong "japanese food"
industry, obviously inclined to our western way; it's always amusing to see
how important it is for the people who created it in the first place.

------
kzhahou
Best tip I ever got was to not mix wasabi into your soy sauce.

Instead, dab a small amount of wasabi directly on the nigiri, then dip into
clean soy sauce. You then enjoy the intense wasabi, and the flavor is
separated from the soy.

~~~
ekianjo
Depending on the place, wasabi is already applied on the rice below the fish
buy the time you are served.

------
wyclif
This was a fun read for a sushi fan; thanks to the OP!

------
kriro
Great story. Perfecting a craft for a living is one of the greatest things in
life.

------
pcunite
Fabulous article!

------
sjtrny
This is exactly right. We must eat Sushi as it was originally eaten. Any other
method is blasphemy. Just like Hamburgers should only be eaten if passed
through a drive-thru window and Croissants eaten under a waning crescent moon.

~~~
philtar
What happened to the no negativity rule?

Also, you don't have to. You can eat it however you like. But he'll pretend
the restaurant is full when you call in for a reservation next time.

~~~
joshuapants
Guidelines and rules are not the same thing, and I believe the exact text was
to avoid gratuitous negativity. I don't think that comment was gratuitous.

------
kposehn
Working at Caviar means I might have a chance of visiting this place one day.

One day...I hope ( `-')-b

------
pithon
"“In the larger sushi shops, the smell of the fish escapes because the
ceilings are too high to contain them,” says Yajima-san. “Smaller places are
where they serve the best food. Their size captures the flavor.”"

Oh, Christ...

------
nazgulnarsil
Yeah, this is silly. There have been similar pieces about how you're supposed
to do things a certain way in Japanese culture, and Westerners eat it up. But
it's bull. There are a lot of ways that different people in different locales
do things in Japan, just like any other culture. Sub-cultures develop their
own rituals.

~~~
jessewmc
The article doesn't suggest it's Japanese tradition, quite the opposite in
fact. He runs his restaurant his own idiosyncratic way--that's the whole point
of the article. It doesn't sound like you read it.

~~~
ekianjo
The title is poorly chosen though. It makes it sound universal.

~~~
snogglethorpe
... and of course it will end up being spread around blag sites as if _were_
universal... ><

------
digi_owl
There are many interesting things with Japan, but i don't count sushi as one
of them.

------
guhcampos
This reads just as fascist as "gays should not marry" or "women should stay at
home and take care of children".

I appreciante that local culture - as long as it's reasonable and civilized -
should be preserved and given respect.

I just don't believe the "old way" or the "traditional way" is, or should be,
the only way to do stuff.

I'm very sure Mr. Yajima's sushi must be a unique, enriching experience, but I
enjoy the "western" versions of sushi, with all the cream cheese, free choice
of sauces and weird combinations just as much.

Let people eat whatever they like, however they like (restrictions may apply).
Giving authoritarian commandments to anything only benefits - at most - half
the equation.

~~~
bojo
Did we even read the same article? It's a well written story about eating at a
traditional sushi shop in modern times, not a specific guide about how you are
supposed to eat sushi or a commentary on modern sushi variations.

~~~
beaner
People keep saying this, but I haven't heard a Japanese chef voice opinions
that _don 't_ agree with these "commandments."

It does kind of come off as not "eat this way because I am idiosyncratic
chef," but "eat this way because it is the right way."

